# Mark Simpson (1988- )



## Leggiero (Oct 13, 2016)

There doesn't seem to be a guestbook for this composer yet. God, his birthdate makes me feel old...!

I was wondering whether anyone had an off-air recording of his wonderful _The Immortal_, or, better yet, had heard tell of a studio recording. I listened to it obsessively on iPlayer last summer, and I miss it! Simon Cummings of 5against4.com is a fan, and I know he has such a recording, but so far I've waited in vain for him to upload it...


----------



## Leggiero (Oct 13, 2016)

Update: I owe a debt of gratitude to the individual who uploaded The Immortal to the Art-Music Forum for me.


----------

